# [Modules] déterminer si paramètre activé ? (résolu)

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous.

j'ai besoin d'activer un paramètre au chargement du module de mon tuner tnt usb hors j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas pris en compte (l'option pas le module), sous mythbuntu je vérifiais à l'aide de 

```

cat /proc/modules/dvb_usb_dib0700/parameters/force_lna_activation

```

 Hors sous gentoo je n'ai pas de dossier /proc/modules, uniquement un fichier, comment savoir si une option est activée sur un module ou retrouver ce pseudo filesystem svp ?Last edited by dapsaille on Thu Jan 16, 2014 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

hello,

Soit tu édites /etc/conf.d/modules, soit tu crées un fichier de config dans /etc/modprobe.d

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> Soit tu édites /etc/conf.d/modules, soit tu crées un fichier de config dans /etc/modprobe.d

 

 merci, j'ai fais les deux et dans les deux cas cela ne fonctionne pas .. je ne suis pas sur de la syntaxe par contre ^^

 /etc/conf.d/modules

module_dvb_usb_dib0700="force-lna-activation=1"

module_dib3000mc="buggy_sfn_workaround=1"

 en fait, je voudrais surtout voir si l'option est active ou pas, il me semble qu'il n'y as pas de traces de l'activation dans les logs, d'ou ma requête concernant /proc/modules/*   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Dans /sys  :Wink:  /proc c’est has been

```
cat /sys/modules/dvb_usb_dib0700/parameters/force_lna_activation 
```

----------

## dapsaille

ha bah ça fonctionne tout de suite mieux   :Laughing: 

 j'aurais été étonné de ne pas avoir une feature équivalente à une présente sous ubuntu   :Wink: 

  .. résultat = pas activé , vas falloir que je creuse le /etc/conf.d/modules.

 Merci en tout cas

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Il ya un bon bout de temps je cherchais à passer un paramètre au module quickcam pour ma webcam  :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529470-start-0.html

On m'avait indiqué de créer un fichier dans /etc/modules.d/ et ça l'avait bien fait...si ça peut t'aider

----------

